# Womens hunter safety



## Mitten329 (May 31, 2015)

My boyfriend and I have been discussing the possibility of me finally going out with him on my first hunt next deer season. I have never taken a hunter saftey course and know that I need one to get my license. I am a little uncomfortable about sitting in a class with a bunch of 10 to 12 year olds, considering I'm almost 28 years old. Does anywhere do a hunter saftey course aimed more at women or adults vs youth hunters?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Welcome to the site. You might be surprised at who you may see in class. Check out the online option. http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_39267-314239--,00.html Take the field course later.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

When I ran the phone for sign up ,all were incouraged. A parent,guardian , previous course takers from way back ,anyone really.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

My wife took the class with my son, she loved it and everyone was very welcoming. If you don't want to take it alone have your boyfriend join you, as long as he is not taking a seat away from someone else it should not be a problem.


----------



## Lauren Allen (Jan 18, 2017)

There is a womans only huntress safety course I'm taking as the washtenaw sportsmans club in may mothers day weekend friday and sat. look on their page on wild women of washtenaw for details and email the lady in charge. thats what I did to get enrolled.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

No need to worry about the kids in class. We've had 40 year old and up men who need the card to hunt outstate attend.
I was probably 35 or so when I took mine. 
Kids will probably see you as a Goddess because you're an "old" person to them and full of wisdom. Relax and enjoy the class.


----------

